# Citroen C25/Peugeot J5 engine wanted



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have given up trying to fix the problem with my 1991 Hymer engine and am looking for a replacement engine for it.
Any tips on where to find one gratefully received. Would prefer TD


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

There are some on eBay.....link


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Having been there and done that i think you find it easier to source a 2.5 ducato td. its the so called Sofim engine you want; you will need the gearbox, (exactly same mounts). you will need to make some minor mods to the underbonnet loom. other than that its easy (relatively) if you need any info pm me.PS if its not power steering there will never be a better opportunity than when the lump is out. all the best.I,ve just looked at the above link and the one in the red van is the one and if you buy the whole thing you will have every last nut and bolt you need, then weigh the rest in, its £200 a ton here so even if you have to pay more to get every thing you need you would still get some back especially if you put your old engine in the back when youve finished.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.
The red van one looks like it will fit the bill and I do have power steering. Slightly higher mileage than I would have liked but beggars can't be choosers


----------

